# Remington Ultimate



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well it looks like we drew a LE Muzzy Deer tag. Picked up a new Remington Ultimate Muzzleloader a couple years ago and have never shot it. Any one on here have any experience with them? What loads have shot well for you? TIA


----------



## Brave arrow (Dec 24, 2017)

I've had mine a few years and love it.
I shoot those 250 gr Barnes they come with but I did reduce the recommended charge of 200 grains of triple 7 to 180 grains of triple seven. 
Its dumped 4 animals where they stood furthest being 230 yards


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Brave arrow said:


> I've had mine a few years and love it.
> I shoot those 250 gr Barnes they come with but I did reduce the recommended charge of 200 grains of triple 7 to 180 grains of triple seven.
> Its dumped 4 animals where they stood furthest being 230 yards


+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lots of shoulder pain if you load it to what it's engineered for.


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

Friendly reminder that you don't need 200gr of powder to get a big slow moving projectile through an animal. I put a 290gr bullet clean through a bull at 134 yds and it passed right through destroying the lungs with a measly 100 gr of powder. My shoulder doesn't love that load.
If you want to shoot 200 yards with a muzzleloader, I suggest practice over relying on the 'ballistic superiority' of a load moving faster. If you are afraid to shoot at the range, or develop a flinch when you do, you run the risk of missing that shot of a lifetime. 

Congrats on the tag. You're in for one awesome summer scouting and shooting and I hope it's everything you've been dreaming it will be.

Don't forget the wind on the longer shots :smile:


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I have killed two elk with my current set up. I just figured it might be nice to have a little more distance if the right shot opportunity presents itself. You are exactly right thoug, I didn't think about the increased recoil with that hotter load.


----------



## Rmanwill (Mar 5, 2021)

Love the Remington. Numerous deer and elk killed by our group over the past 5-7 years. And they don't go far after the hit.


----------

